# thinking of buying a lizard or snake



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

hi i just started to get interested in keeping a lizzard or snake but as im a beginner id like some ideas what would be a perfect snake or lizard for a beginner and all the equipment i will need any help?


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

well i would guess the most common lizard will get mantioned is bearded dragon, or leopard gecko. do a search will come up with plenty on both of these.

as with snake, i not a snaked person but i would guess a corn snake.


----------



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

thats ok then it was a bearded dragon i was wantin would a vx48 vivarium be ok for it?


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd personally go with an ex48... that gives you the recommended 4x2 floor space.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

There are many species that can be classed as a beginner species, are you after anything in particular from a particular enviroment. 

Forest, Jungle
Savanah Desert
Wasteland etc etc

Bearded dragons
check out many of the agama species 

Green anoles
Geckos, leopard, fat tails, Tokays (although tokays can and are known for biting lol) 
Chamelions
Horned Dragons

it is difficult to say for definate what equipement you will need, it will depend on enclosure size, how big the animal grows? and where it comes from.

My advise is go to a pet shop, or take a look at some online species, look at one you like the look of, and research it, then come back with your research on your chosen species and ask any questions that the good people of this forum will be able to help you with. 

Common snakes I would say make good beginners 

Corn Snake
Royal python (apart from the eating issue) 
Milk snake
Rat Snake
King snake
Bull Snakes (intimidating but harmless) 
Rainbow Boas
again there are many and which ever chosen I recomend only what I have mentioned above. 

There are many unusual kinds of reptiles that are never really herd about much.
even common boas can make excellent beginner snakes with the correct amount of research behind it.


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

surprised nobody mentioned crested geckos as they can be kept in room temp so long as your room's warm


----------



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

well i seen 1s in my local petshop id say they were more medium sized they were the 1s i fancied and the setup i was thinkin was ether jungle or desert type it was more a less help setting up i would need


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

Defo go for the lizard much more personality. bearded dragon is good to start just read up a few care sheets for info on what you need.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Its easier to choose a pet you want first, then we can help with what equipment you'd need  

ALSO you may want to look at blue tongued skinks


----------



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

its a bearded dragon im wantin but its just equipment wis im wondering what il need


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

iwould say go beardie leo or crestie or for a snake a corn well thats me :lol2:


----------



## Browny06 (Dec 29, 2010)

scottinnes said:


> its a bearded dragon im wantin but its just equipment wis im wondering what il need


Hi you can start off with a 3ft x 15x 15 but eventually when a bearded is fully grown they shoudl require a vivarium of a 48x18x18 there very hardy lizard that reqire a heat bulb and a uv bulb always make sure u use a thermostat whitch can be at least £40. as substrate there is mixed views some peaple use calci sand, reptile carpet, aspen, newspaper ETC.. hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

the bearded 1s i looked at looked about 7-9inch long so if i got a 3ft vivarium how long would it grow out of it


----------



## Browny06 (Dec 29, 2010)

scottinnes said:


> the bearded 1s i looked at looked about 7-9inch long so if i got a 3ft vivarium how long would it grow out of it


usually beardies are fast growers they can usually take as long from 12 till 16 months.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I'd suggest that there are a few things to consider.

Cost - a beardie is cheap, but the set-up is comparatively expensive (go straight for the adult-sized viv as they'll need it within 6 -8 months). They also eat enormous amounts of live food. Some other lizards are much cheaper to set up and feed. Most snakes are cheaper to feed.

Interaction - beardies seem to like interaction with their keeper more than virtually every other type of reptile. There are other lively and interactive options though. Ackies are great and leopard geckos are particularly friendly. Many snakes are easy to handle, including some of the larger species.

Ease of care - snakes are generally easier to look after than lizards. It's not always true, but in most cases it is. Beardies are very definitely high maintenance - just look at the numbers of posts about them on here!

At the end of the day, it simply comes down to what you want. I don't like the term "starter species" as I don't believe such a thing really exists. Most are OK if a bit of homework is done first. Even some big snakes and monitors are not impossible for a beginner.


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

all i used for my beardie was a wooden 4x2x2 viv a 125w basking bulb and a 75-100w red bulb for night and had him for years and water bowl food bowl basking area and substrate your choise i used sand and then wood chips


----------



## Browny06 (Dec 29, 2010)

you got to do what ur u want to do peaple can only give u advice if u want a beardie then hey go for it u can only try to give it the best care you can.


----------



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

ive found a ex48 vivarium starter pack so itll be that im buying mayb just need an idea for a setup for him im fancying a jungle or desert setup any ideas what id need for them


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

desert setup as beardies are from desert,


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

lorrainem said:


> all i used for my beardie was a wooden 4x2x2 viv a 125w basking bulb and a 75-100w red bulb for night and had him for years and water bowl food bowl basking area and substrate your choise i used sand and then wood chips


no uv? no thermostat?


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeffers3 said:


> no uv? no thermostat?


Gonna say the same thing lol.

I recommend on personal experience either a Leopard or a Crested Gecko, purely because there is less room for error, and the setup isn't so expensive. Beardies are very good but as previously mentioned, there are loads of threads requiring help. 

Snakes I would recommend either a Corn Snake or a Royal Python, although these can be fussy eaters.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

dorian said:


> Gonna say the same thing lol.
> 
> I recommend on personal experience either a Leopard or a Crested Gecko, purely because there is less room for error, and the setup isn't so expensive. Beardies are very good but as previously mentioned, there are loads of threads requiring help.
> 
> Snakes I would recommend either a Corn Snake or a Royal Python, although these can be fussy eaters.


Corns I agree with, but as you say, Royals are notoriously fussy and far from ideal first snakes as a result. I'd say a male bci is a good choice. They have great temperaments, eat well and don't grow too huge (they are big, though!). There's a lot to be said for a snake that's easy to handle, feed and look after when you first get them. If they grow bigger later, you will be more experienced by then, so it's less of an issue. If you have the space, there's even a reasonable case for a burm as a first snake!


----------



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

what ive been trying to say is what equipment il need for the vivarium :lol2: example the likes of lighting and the heating


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

The equipment will depend on the species chosen. Snakes are generally simpler. Many lizards need high levels of UV. Some species need very dry conditions, some humid. Some need a tall viv, others need floor space.

There's no one type fits all.


----------



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

well its the ex48 vivarium im going to be getting and a bearded dragon


----------



## Geckodude97 (May 25, 2011)

*Leopard Gecko*

i would recommend a leopard gecko to start off with for a lizard , keep to a fairly small size , not as expensive as a bearded dragon. if you get one your going to need :
Vivarium ( atleast 10 gallon but preferably more if you like to spoil your geckos like me  )
Heat mat
thermostat
repti-carpet ( sand can cause impaction , some people have no problems with it but better to be safe then sorry)
3 hides -- Warm hide ( soothing like a exo-terra cave) , cool hide ( exo terra cave id recommend again and a moist hide , which has to have moss in it ( i use sphagnum moss cus my leo's love it) 
2/3 dishes , one for water one for calcium , and one if you want to put meal worms in there overnight
and if your just feeding crickets make sure you gut load them first ( same with meal worms)
thats it really you can add plants and things as well to make it look cool if you want 

If cost ,size and the size of the beardie's food doesn't bother you , go for a bearded dragon , probably the most docile lizard  and they sound pretty cool from what ive heard  :lol2:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

LMAO. how many times can he say he is going to get a Bearded dragon. How many people post without reading previous posts.

I have my beardied in a 4ft viv i made myself. I made a poly background structure for within it. 

For basking spot i have a raised area and the heat supplied by a standard 60W R80 Reflector Bulb on a dimming thermostat. I have a 36" 12% Arcadie UV bulb with a Suitable UV starter. 

No hides are required for beardies. Food will set u back a bit if you get a yuongen. I probablyu feeding mine about 500 criks a week, 50 locusts, and some wax worms as treats, and the ocasional roach while my colony gets going.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I think we were possibly thrown when he started talking about jungle set-ups!

For a beardie: 48x24x24in viv; 36in 12% UV and power supply; 100W basking lamp with matching thermostat; thermometer, basking log/rock; substrate (slate tiles?); water bowl (prob not essential, but I use one); food bowl..... and plenty of care sheets!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

thething84 said:


> Food will set u back a bit if you get a yuongen. I probablyu feeding mine about 500 criks a week, 50 locusts, and some wax worms as treats, and the ocasional roach while my colony gets going.


 
If you are feeding 500 crickets and 50 locusts, I suspect you need to move up to larger insects!

At 8 weeks old, mine was eating stage 3 crix and moved up to stage 4 within a week or two. He would get through about 3 tubs of these a week, which is probably less than 200. It would be less than this if he had locusts as well.


----------



## Browny06 (Dec 29, 2010)

not all royal pythons are fussy eaters if u decide to get one from the shop ask if it is cb i no they can say whatever they want but also ask the shop if u can see it feed thats if u wanted a royal yes that can be fussy but in my view i think there great begginer snakes the temparment and size it great for begginers like i said thats just my view.


----------

